# Dr thinks were loosing it! Sorry to have this post here.



## DaisyDuke

Just had my :bfp: confirmed by a dr, it's slowly sinking in, i am so happy i can't stop crying.

A very quick back story for any of you that don't already know it. After numerous months of ttc, being told dh had a bad sperm count, then being told it's fine. Realising i have a lpd and seeing the fs. Being told we needed clomid and we could start it next cycle, then being messed around and told we can't have it yet. It turns out i just needed a good old clear out and the cycle i had my hystersalpinogram is the cycle i got my :bfp:

Thanks to everyone for all there support i couldn't have got thro it with out you :hugs:

I can't beleive i am posting in here :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ZoeBunny

I've been wanting to say these words to you Daisy for a very long time

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

You really deserve it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

ZoeBunny said:


> I've been wanting to say these words to you Daisy for a very long time
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!
> 
> You really deserve it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank u babe, i'm so happy ur back, fx for this month for u, i'm routing for u :hugs:


----------



## mummyof2

Congratulations on your :bfp: hun xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Woohoo! :happydance: Im so glad you are announcing it babe :D :hugs: xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

I was feeling brave :blush:


----------



## Omi

Congrats hun!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months!!


----------



## ald

Congratulations hun, really pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## browneyedshorty81

yay! i am so happy for u!!! =) i will try after my surgery & weight loss.. I know i didn't get pregnant because it wasn't meant to be yet, but i am so happy for u... yay!!!!


----------



## AutumnSky

Woo hoo, congratulations hun!! Its good to see one of us LTTTC-ers getting a BFP!!

xxxx


----------



## CarrieB

Fabulous news! Congratulations Daisy xx


----------



## hopefulfor09

I knew you would get it after a clear out! This is great news! Congrats! woo hoo!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww yay thats amazing hunni :hugs: lets hope the morning sickness stays away until after xmas :D
xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh my flipping goodness!

This is the most wonderful news i have heard of late and i'm truly happy for you! Not often i venture into this bit but look what happens when i do! yay you! :wohoo:

I've got my HSG this month so who knows.... with a bit of luck we might join you! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

:hugs: i'm sure u will babe them hsg's have so many success stories :hugs:


----------



## always

congrats!!!


----------



## Puddleduck

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

Fantastic News DaisyDuke....... I am soooo pleased for you... who needs Clomid anyway hey ???? LOL brilliant. :hugs:

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## natthecat

oh daisy i am so chuffed for you. really i am x 

congrats

gives us so much hope

sending barrells of sticky x


----------



## HAYS

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I hope I can join you soon chick
xx


----------



## mrsholmes

congrats!! welcome to the 1st tri x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Me to :dust: for u hays :hugs:


----------



## sam76

well done a big hug xxxx congrats xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mordino

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!!

What a wonderful news!!! Have a H&H pregnancy!


----------



## emie

:wohoo: congrats hun on your :bfp:


----------



## Monkeh

I know I've said it already, but

:happydance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## celine

Daisy I am sooo thrilled for you :) I remember you being soo down about dh's sperm count a while back and I remember ur short lp's too, and look at you now girl :)
Congrats and you did it, you have a christmas bfp xxx


----------



## dizzynic

Congratulations x


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh wow! Congratulations to your both, an early Christmas pressie :happydance:


----------



## Barneyboo

Congrats sweetie so happy for you x x x x :bfp:


----------



## Sinead

Huge congrats honey - so glad you got your christmas wish. Great to see you posting in here xxxx


----------



## tillymum

Huge congratulation for you, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

:happydance:


----------



## Poshie

I've said it before, and I'll say it again,* MANY CONGRATS *hun x

:happydance: :D :happydance:


----------



## FsMummy

O M G CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! ive been readibg your journal and i am so pleased for you! h&h 9 months!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thank u everyone for ur lovely messages, i'm so excited but very shocked. XXX


----------



## babymad

Many many congratulations. I had a hycosy (checking the tubes with dye via an ultrasound) just before ovulation and I conceived this very cycle. I'm very pleased for you because I'm a lurker and dipped in and out and you're one of the names I recognised. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## JASMAK

congrats!!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

babymad said:


> Many many congratulations. I had a hycosy (checking the tubes with dye via an ultrasound) just before ovulation and I conceived this very cycle. I'm very pleased for you because I'm a lurker and dipped in and out and you're one of the names I recognised. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Wowee congratulations to u to i truely feel i have my hsg to thank for my :bfp: they certainly are magic aren't there :hugs:


----------



## NikiJJones

Popping in with more HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!
I am delighted for you!!!!
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## honey08

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! I am so happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Koobie1982

Congratulations!


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats! xx


----------



## Farie

Oh honey, so pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## missmarls

Congrats! Great news...all the best to you and your Dh and little one!


----------



## ktsl123

Fabulous Congrats!


----------



## shmoo75

Just wanted to say again congrats hun and heres to a happy and healthy 8mths:happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance:


----------



## littlestar

Thats fantastic news!
Congratulations!!


----------



## maccy

Just wanted to say congrats in here too. x


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## hayz1981

congratulations - fantastic news xxx


----------



## Nicnac

Big Congrats DaisyDuke

Really pleased for you.

Wishing you happy and healthy 9!!!

Big :hug:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thats fantastic! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Annaspanna

Woop woop daisy, only just seen this, i'm sooooooo damm happy for u, u truly deserve it, keep in touch with us tho, we will all miss u!!! xxxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks Anna i'm gonna be hanging round here for a while if that's ok? Then i will come to visit daily, i feel like this is my bnb home ifykwim? XXX


----------



## Annaspanna

Yeah plz do mate, wont be the same without ya!!  xx


----------



## pinkmac85

Congrats!!!!! :hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance: congrats


----------



## doc123

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Fantastic news!!!! So lovely to see you coming over to first tri after such long time ttc!!!!!!!!!
Well done... wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months- i'm only 1 week ahead of you- i'm 5 weeks.....come over to first soon...

well done well done!!!!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks docs :wohoo: congrats on ur :bfp: to :hugs:


----------



## claire99991

congrats hun im so pleased for you!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DaisyDuke

So i spoke to nhs direct and got put straight thro to the nurse, then the dr called me within 30 mins, looks like i am miscarying, i'm truely heart broken.


----------



## Logiebear

.


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh hun i don't know what to say :hugs:

So sorry x


----------



## DaisyDuke

Logiebear said:


> WOW!! I remember you from ttc and i am so happy for you hun
> 
> https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1174/1174429r8qpxqkbht.gif

Looks like i'm loosing it :cry:


----------



## princess_t

YAY a big congrats hun. u deserv it.


----------



## DaisyDuke

princess_t said:


> YAY a big congrats hun. u deserv it.

Please don't congratulate me, it looks like i'm loosing it, i think i best change the title.


----------



## Logiebear

Oh Daisy no. Don't give up hope until you've had anything confirmed :hugs: I'll be watching hun, take care and get yourself to A&E xxx


----------



## princess_t

DaisyDuke said:


> princess_t said:
> 
> 
> YAY a big congrats hun. u deserv it.
> 
> Please don't congratulate me, it looks like i'm loosing it, i think i best change the title.Click to expand...

 SoRry dAiSy. dIDT SEE YA POST. Hope your ok


----------



## DaisyDuke

The dr didn't say to go to A&E i just feel so devastated i am so in love with my bean, i have waited so long, it couldnt be more loved. She said there is no other explanation for lighter tests.


----------



## DaisyDuke

princess_t said:


> DaisyDuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princess_t said:
> 
> 
> YAY a big congrats hun. u deserv it.
> 
> Please don't congratulate me, it looks like i'm loosing it, i think i best change the title.Click to expand...
> 
> SoRry dAiSy. dIDT SEE YA POST. Hope your okClick to expand...

That's ok not ur fault


----------



## sparkswillfly

Thinking of you. I hope everythings ok for you. xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

I am so sorry. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

I'm so sorry... I'll be thinking of you... :hug:


----------



## Wobbles

Daisy I'm so sad for you hun :hugs: - would you like me to lock or remove this thread? (let me know which if either) x


----------



## Poshie

Oh hun! :hugs: It's difficult to know what to say but I am praying you and bean will get through this :hug:


----------



## emie

congrats hun on your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## always

fingers crossed for you....I'm sorry to hear this


----------



## Mervs Mum

OMG!! :happydance:

congrats!! x


----------



## chrissie33

Oh hun, im keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## browneyedshorty81

oh no :( Im so sorry, are u ok???? message me


----------



## Annaspanna

Oh hun, hoping and praying its not gonna happen to u, thinking of u xxx


----------



## ga_girl

Daisy, think positive....it's not over. I'm pulling for you.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Oh no, i hope little bean manages to hang on. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Erised

Aww Daisy =( I don't know the story behind what makes the doctor think you're losing your bean, but if lighter coloured pregnancy tests are all she's going by don't let it get you down just yet. Surely it could differ depending on the amount of die/dilution will change the outcome. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hon, try to keep hope.


----------



## Sinead

I am sending huge hugs to you, I pray your little bean snuggles in safely xxx


----------



## tink

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keerthy

Oh honey !:hug::hug: I dunno wat to say..... but dont give up hope! 

Praying for you!!! :hug::hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thank u everyone for ur kind wishes, it means a lot and gives me hope :hugs:


----------



## kookie

congratulations hun xx


----------



## ktsl123

I am praying for you


----------



## HAYS

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

:hugs: Praying for you and bean I hope docs are wrong and its sticky xxx :hugs:


----------



## Sparklebaby

oh no daisy.......:hug: keeping you in my prayers for a sticky bean.....hope everything is ok xxxxx


----------



## chrissie33

Hey honey, how are you doing?


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks for asking pretty rubbish as they have given me no answers there saying 50 50 but i think there just giving me false hope. They booked me in for a scan a week tomorrow but even if it is still there i dont expect them to see anything.


----------



## chrissie33

Oh honey, I am keeping everything crossed for you. I so hope they are wrong and all will be well. I will keep a check on you though and if you ever need to talk, feel free to pm me anytime xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks i have a journal in ttc if u want to pop in there :hugs:


----------



## Tishimouse

:hugs: I'm still watching out for you. Wish I could do more.


----------



## LeaArr

:hugs: I am praying for your little bean.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thinking of you and hoping and wishing that little bean is okay
:hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thinking of you, gonna check your journal now for updates. xx


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## dizzy65

ooh :hugs: hope everythin is ok


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## sarah1989

Best of Luck towards a happy & healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

No offence to anyone but I'm beginning to wonder if people read the titles of threads...:dohh:


----------



## Sparklebaby

katy said:


> No offence to anyone but I'm beginning to wonder if people read the titles of threads...:dohh:

I was thinking exactly the same.


----------



## chrissie33

I agree... but perhaps people are reading the first page and going straight to reply without really taking in the title.


----------



## Jkelmum

Still praying for you and bean xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

katy said:


> No offence to anyone but I'm beginning to wonder if people read the titles of threads...:dohh:

Thanks i have had quite a few it's been very upsetting, i'm gonna get wobbles to suspend it so no one can post on here as the baby has gone.


----------

